# Bass gear/lure help



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

I intend on spending more time fishing this year, especially for bucketmouths. I usually just catfish, but want to do more bass fishing. I have a BPS bionic blade paired with an Abu Pro Max, and a MH and light action spinning rod to use for bass fishing. 
What I need now is something to catch them on. I have no boat, so all I ever do is shore fish in the Akron area in about a 20 mile radius around Akron. I was thinking of some 4" worms in say pumpkin, watermelon, chartreuse. Some black & blue jigs. Some 4" powerbaits, not sure which type or color though. Rebel Pop-R's.
Would that be a good starting choice in lures etc.? I know jigs work, but what type of jigs as there are different types, and what weight would be best? I can also change the Pro Max to something with a slower retrieve if I have to.


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

A must have is berkley power worms in motor oil. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Rivergetter said:


> A must have is berkley power worms in motor oil.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Motor oil? I would hope that is a color and not oil going into our waters


----------



## Rivergetter (Jun 28, 2011)

Yes it's a color that berkley sells. Maybe one of my most productive colored worms I use next to green pumpkin. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bobst03 (Oct 15, 2011)

5 in zoom watermelon red lizard, 1/8 oz bullet weight, 4 bladed booyah purple glimmer shad spinnerbait, and 1/4 oz bill norman crank baits. those are my go to baits.


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for the replies so far folks. I'm sure most folks here fish from the water side, not the shore side like me, so I know it is harder to find and locate the fish from shore. I would suppose that when the spawn starts this spring it would be my best chances to catch some decent bass from the shore, correct?


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Oh yeah, when I get jigs, is it just the jig heads I get, or jigs with the rubber like tails on them?


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Here's a good example of a Bass jig setup. Although for shore fishing a football head jig may be better, because you can work it stationary(because the head rolls) and still get good action. The jig in the pic is more of a swimjig head, but it can sill work effectivly on the bottom too. Also you don't have to limit your choice of trailers too craw claws... swimbaits(solid body) are great trailers for swimmin a jig... as you retrive, the paddletail is kicking, the skirt is pulsating, lots of water is being displaced, and may even smell tasty if you added some scent. If Bass are aggresive it's a good choice. Also single and double tail grubs are good trailers, or take a inch or 2 off a ripped rubber worm for a trailer.
Bass fishing the shore if for sure the best during the spawn... after that, it's still good, but focus more on dusk and dawn, even at night. A black buzzbait or jitterbug is awesome June-August at night.
As you get into late September-November try some minnow/Shad type lures, instead of the rubber worms. Look for the fish in the warmest bays, they will follow the bait as they look for wamer waters.
Hope the pic helps some, if you get into swimmin a jig look for Bluegill and Shad patterns. The black and blue in the pic is a good choice for stained water and probably the color thrown most by anglers. Some other popular colors are brown/purple, black, G Pumpkin, and jigs with a bit of chartruse. Some of the most popular trailers are Paca Craws and beavers, flat paddle tails. For swimbats... Keitechs and skinny dippers(reaction innovation) make good trailers. 3/8oz and 1/2oz are good football head weights. and 1/4oz and 3/8oz are standard swimmin weights.
If you put the time in, i'm sure you'll find out how you like to fish for them best, and find your strengths and weaknesses. Good luck to you!


----------



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

I would recommend trying drop shotting. You can use your light action spinning out fit for that. I fish off the bank as well most of the time and it tends to produce more bites for me at least. You would need some drop shot weights from 1/8 to 1/4oz and some small finesse baits for this. The strike king elaztech finesse worms are really good as you can catch a bunch of fish off one bait. Also try the Power Team Lures hammer shad and the Yamamoto shad shape worm. I use pretty much natural colors. For hooks try the Gamakatsu drop shot hook or the Owner Mosquito hook. Hope this helps you out


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

I would also recommend Senkos and Zoom Superflukes for shore fishing. You can cast the Senko a mile, skip it under trees, and generally avoid hanging it up. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies folks, now to start buying a handful of each for this spring.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

With the Powerbaits I have had good luck with a 4 or 7" in black/blue fleck, 3/8 or 1/4oz spinnerbaits have also worked well.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Smallmouth Crazy said:


> With the Powerbaits I have had good luck with a 4 or 7" in black/blue fleck, 3/8 or 1/4oz spinnerbaits have also worked well.


Just wondering if they make these anymore or if I have something kinds forgotten about.

Just before I went into the military in 1994 I got some plastic worms from a buddy that was getting rid of some stuff. Never used them. After I got home I just never found then until about 2 years ago. I have some Berkley worms with a hollow section in the "heart" area where they were intended to be injected with an attractant through bleeder holes.

Anyone use, have, or remember these? How'd they work anyway. Only have a few left but was just wondering.

Mr. A

(2013)
SMB: 0 LMB: 0 
Catfish: 0 Bluegill: 0 
Other: 0


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

They still make the powerbaits, you can get them just about anywhere, not sure about the baits you were talking about.


----------

